# My Rhom



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

This is my black Piranha. hes 5 1/2". i only payed $25 for him. hes goin in a 265 soon. im makin an amazon tank with a TSN. 2 Pacus. and a peacock Bass.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

did you know that peacock bass eat piranha? in the wild


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

o well. i can always put something else in. any suggestions?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

good luck keeping anything alive with him. My rhom allows nothing living in his tank besides a huge pleco and he beats him so bad I have to remove him to heal sometimes.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah Peacock Bass eat Pirahnas if they are much larger, but Pirahnas eat Peacock Bass too.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my rhom shows not much interest in eating, is this normal. he eats like 1 feeder every 2 days. sometimes less.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah but he is terretorial and will most likely get in scuffles with the fish you plan on putting in this new tank. My 2 cents...i wouldnt risk it.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah as far as the peacock bass go its all a matter of whos gonna eat who ... depends on whos gonna fit in whos mouth too ... this is another reason why the peacock bass has the false eye spot at the base of its tail


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

So he is alone right? no other rhoms right?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

just put the rhom in its own tank and give me the 265 :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Markosaur - Rhoms dont like tank mates, they usually eat them....


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

I could have sworn that peacock bass do not naturally share water with piranhas. They were introduced recently to help keep piranha populations down. If this is true, they did not develop the eyespot for safety from piranha.


----------



## MAXIMUS VIOLENTIA (Feb 3, 2003)

Peacock Bass will feed on smaller piranha and I believe they were introduced to control wild populations in some areas but they're more of a threat to juvi's and fry than to adults. Otherwise a Rhom will take out the P-bass or any other tankmate for that matter. The are very territorial and highly intolerant of any tank mates.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i agree with gg. rhoms dont like anything "alive" in there tank.


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

this might be doable with a tank size of 600 or so gallons... i guess you are unaware that tsn commonly attain sizes of 3.5ft and pacu commonly attain sizes of 30+ inches...? last time i checked the width on a 265 is not 3 and a half feet.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice rhom.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am not trying to offend you, but i think that you have a medinai and not a rhom. see how there is red on the throat and around the pectoral fin, well that means that it is a medinai and medinai are sometimes sold as 'black piranha'. it is a very attractive piranha though. check out my webpage for more info on medinai: www.geocities.com/joegenin/index.html

Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

We should ask Frank......can Frank tell us what this really is?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

yes i think frank will distinguish it rather quickly...i am almost 100% sure it is a medinai though. I have seen many pics on them and can usually tell one when I see one.

Joe


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Genin said:


> I am not trying to offend you, but i think that you have a medinai and not a rhom. see how there is red on the throat and around the pectoral fin, well that means that it is a medinai and medinai are sometimes sold as 'black piranha'. it is a very attractive piranha though. check out my webpage for more info on medinai: www.geocities.com/joegenin/index.html
> 
> Joe


It is hard to tell from this pics but I would agree with you Genin


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought the same thing, however I asked him about he tail because the picture does not show the end and he said it has a black band on the end. I believe medinai are clear on the end of the tail (I dont know all the technical terms). I have also seen more rhoms lately with red on the gills.
That is why I think it is a rhom.
but what the f do I know!


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Are you positive they were rhoms? There have been some that ended up being medinai. Anyways, the picture isn't quite good enough to tell IMO though I lean towards rhom. I don't believe they do have a hyaline, you're thinking of spilopleura.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I talked with Frank regarding this picture and he said attempting to ID a fish just from a picture is at best a guess but he said if he were to guess, he would guess it was a



> The photo appears to be S. medinai endemic to Venezuela


-X


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Are you positive they were rhoms? There have been some that ended up being medinai. Anyways, the picture isn't quite good enough to tell IMO though I lean towards rhom. I don't believe they do have a hyaline, you're thinking of spilopleura.


yea I think they were rhoms, look at the pic from az the kid of the rhom he got from fishpost. It has red on the gills also but the end of the tail is black. Medinai's, at least the ones I have seen, are clear at the end of the tail, look at Genins sight. I told BP that I though it looked like my old medinai but that I could not see the end of the tail. He told me the end of the tail is black and that is why I think it is a rhom.
I dont mean there is a definite black line on the tail like a spilo but the end is black like it was dipped in paint (that is about as scientific as I can get). I dont think Medinai have that black end.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

> The species can be identified by the following combination of characters: Head robust and wide; Mandible short and prominent. Bulldog like muzzle. Ectopterygoid teeth (5-8) numerous and strong. Dorsal fin base is moderate sized, with rays numbering 12-14, usually 13). Base of the adipose fin is prominent. Pre-anal spine is present.


Here's what you're thinking of:


> A large, humeral blotch is located near the opercula aperture. Ventral region is metallic reddish-orange in adults, silvery in juveniles. The head is silvery-yellowish in the lateral and lateroventral region; iris is yellow; a dark band transects the pupil orbit. The opercula has a round blemish ventrally. Dorsal region is darkish. Anal fin, generally (upper, fleshy part) has a black band consisting of tiny scales, middle darkish reddish-brown anteriorly, with a black band edging of fin. Caudal third posteriorly is black; Peduncle region with a broad black band and clear. Pectoral fins lightly reddish in adults and hyaline in juveniles. Dorsal and pelvic fins hyaline.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just saw that on franks sight, I was going off the medinai I have seen, if you look at Genins sight http://www.geocities.com/joegenin/anatomy.html, none of the medinai have any black on the edging on the tail fin, only at the base. Oh well, I tried!

Link does not work, but go to the anatomy section to get a very clear picture.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i was kinda thinkin its a rhom still cause it got no spot on it oposed to the not so much smaller 4.5" medinai witht he spot near the gills


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke sorry to tell you this bud but you are wrong. my medinai quite often when the lights are off gets a black band on the end of its tail. in fact, whenever he is excited or ready to eat he will begin to get black on the end. go to shark aquarium and look at the pic of the medinai for sale to see a picture of this. i wasn't going to post but you seemed very upset by this and i wanted to clear it up for you.

Joe


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the more I look at the pic the more I am sure its Medinai, I have one and it looks alot like it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> grosse gurke sorry to tell you this bud but you are wrong. my medinai quite often when the lights are off gets a black band on the end of its tail. in fact, whenever he is excited or ready to eat he will begin to get black on the end. go to shark aquarium and look at the pic of the medinai for sale to see a picture of this. i wasn't going to post but you seemed very upset by this and i wanted to clear it up for you.
> 
> Joe


Joe,
I am not upset at all, My first impression was that it was a medinai and said so to black piranha. Then I thought it was a rhom because of the tail. So Im wrong, no big deal. That is why I dont get paid to id fish, I am no pro. :







: . That is also why I go to these sights, I learn new things every day.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

now children lets not turn this into a fight, lets all get along :nod:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> now children lets not turn this into a fight, lets all get along :nod:


Is it just me or does anyone else see the humor in this statement :laughlong:


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

I think it's the smilie face at the end.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

So is our final consensus a Rhom or Medinai?

P.S.







<~~~~ This smilie rules all. So simple, yet so expressive


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it is a Rhomdinai.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Medinai :nod:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Medinai for sure, and i am sorry grosse gurke i may have came off a little strong. i didn't mean it to sound like i wanted to argue or was being a jerk but i think i came off like that. as far as i am concerned i do not like all of the arguing that has been taking place as of late and just want things to calm down. please check out the home page of my website to see a medinai with a very dark black band on the end of the tail. later guys.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Genin, 
Life is too short for your remarks to have any affect on me







. I have been wrong before and will be again. Also, I dont think of this as arguing, only a debate and with a debate people have different opinions. No big deal. There are many larger issues going on in the world to give the id of a piranha much weight. :







:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You guys gotta stop beating yourselves up over this. I'TS A BLURRY PICTURE!
And yes, a medinae can and often does have a dark band at the edge of the tail.

How about posting a nicer photo and putting us all out of our misery?


----------



## piranhaleg (Nov 28, 2002)

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/616983632


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Genin said:


> I am not trying to offend you, but i think that you have a medinai and not a rhom. see how there is red on the throat and around the pectoral fin, well that means that it is a medinai and medinai are sometimes sold as 'black piranha'. it is a very attractive piranha though. check out my webpage for more info on medinai: www.geocities.com/joegenin/index.html
> 
> Joe


Thats what what I thought to when I first saw it But I did not say anything, Dont get upset but medinai are cool piranhas also


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranhaleg said:


> http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/616983632


Ugh! copy and paste. oo:

That there is a rhombeus!


----------

